# Sears mower not getting gas to carb



## CentexPlumbing (Mar 16, 2011)

Model 917275640. This is a 42 riding mower. Don't remember HP.

How does the fuel pump work on this mower? Looks like some sort of vacuum system?

I pulled the fuel line going into the carb and there is no gas flowing.

Any suggestions? Mower is way out in country and would like to fix without hauling to town.

Thanks.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

The fuel pump on these engines does work off of crankcase pressure/vacuum pulses. The engine has to be spinning for the pump to work. Check the pulse line going from the pump to the crankcase to make sure it`s not kinked or has a hole in it. If the pump works when you spin the engine, you have other problems. There is a solenoid in the bottom of the carb that energizes when you turn the key on that moves a plunger away from the main jet to allow fuel flow. Its purpose is to shut off the fuel to the jet to prevent backfire in case someone shuts down the engine with it running wide open. If that solenoid isn`t working , it won`t start, you could also have trash blocking the main jet. If the fuel pump isn`t working, according to the model you posted, the engine model is: 446977-0505-e1 , here is the fuel pump for it:
FUEL PUMP

Here is the engine parts page.

There are also aftermarket and universal pumps available at most auto parts stores that carry small engine parts(PRIME LINE or ROTARY to name a few). Most of these can be adapted to work, may mount slightly different.
FUEL PUMPS


----------



## CentexPlumbing (Mar 16, 2011)

I disconnected the fuel line at the carb and cranked the engine. No gas. Fuel lines look ok. Thanks.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you tried putting a few tablespoons of gas directly into the carb to see if it will fire and start-up? Oftentimes after a small engine hasn't been run in a while the fuel is hard to get to the carb and spark plug without a little manually applied fuel. If you can get the engine started for a few seconds a couple of times chances are good the engine's vacuum will fill the fuel bowl and the engine will start as it is supposed to thereafter.


----------



## Jon_solo26 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have never worked on the mower that you have described. But i do have some experience with other types of mower's. If it has a gas bowl on the bottom of the carb pull it off and make sure the flot isnt stuck and just to be sure use a little bit of carb cleaner to clean any junk out of there.


----------

